# Christmas presents



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL I would love for trail maps for Christmas and yes my non-horsey friends and family think I am weird too LOL


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I got a pony He is still young, but I intend to use him for packing during overnight trail rides and backpacking trips in the future


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting some nice saddle bags and a breastplate for Christmas from the fiance. As soon as hunting season is over, we're going to start doing a lot of trail riding with hopes of participating in a competitive trail ride in spring or summer. 

Also, my dad is buying me some Ariat paddock boots and half chaps. 

So happy!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just getting gift cards to Dovers, as I can't really trust them to get the right things. Haha.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Prairiewindlady, I can't think of a better present!! A pony and a pack pony to boot! 

Le sigh, no horse goodies for me this christmas... I'm with you Foxes, I don't trust what they'd pick.
Need a new saddle pad, but if DD picked it out it would probably be purple
with sparkles! :shock:
But I love giving DD & DH horse stuff, must stoke their little trail buddy fires!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a new bow from DH. He also picked something else that's horsey have yet to get it out of him. I always get excited for horsey gifts though because he is a cowboy at heart and knows me all too well. 

For him..well he's good at ruining presents so I can't say too much. All hunting or cowboy related.  

Also got a new barn jacket! Don't have pictures yet, we get to pick them up this weekend. Our first ones.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhh Annanoel! That is cool!

DH bought me a new Glock, it's a combo Anniversary/Christmas gift, so I guess that counts as a trail gift, right?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I love the Nat Geo Trails Illustrated maps, have quite a collection of them and always have one in my saddlebags. 

I guess I'm a map guy and while the Trails Illustrated maps give a great high level view being 1:63,000 scale, I tend to use the 1:24,000 USGS Topo's more when on the trail as it's easier to place myself (where am I) on the larger 1:24,000 scale maps.

If you have a GPS, and want to find where you are on the paper map, learn to use UTM, and, set the correct map datum. Usually, when I stop for a break, I get out the map, pick the point where I think I am, and then position myself using the GPS to see how accurate my estimate is. By doing this, I learn to use the map/gps combo before I really, really need it.

I have a mapping GPS (I actually carry two mapping GPS's along with a compass Garmin Etrex Legend HCx and a Garmin 60 CSx) but the 2 inch screen just leaves a lot to be desired IMO.

I've picked up a couple of Trails Illustrated maps to give as Christmas gifts to some of my other trail riding friends.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah the reason I posted is that I'm hoping, crossing my fingers, whatever else I can do that the other gift is the GPS I've been eyeing up to map and log my trail rides.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

You guys are also getting some really cool presents!!! I am lucky to have a horsey hubby, and he is so good about presents. My other christmas present is new hay bags for my trailer to replace my old beat up ones. And my last birthday (7 weeks ago), he gave me the best present ever.... a new horse! 

I love the Nat Geo maps to get an overall feel for an area and pick destinations to go to. Plus they have cool information about trails/landmarks. Occasionally I will print off a usgs topo map to get a clearer view of a trail to take with us, too. We haven't gotten to the gps stage yet, but we've been pretty lucky about not getting "too" lost on the trails.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, those are some great "horsey" presents! It's nice when loved ones care enough to get what you want & will use. But, gift cards to favorite tack shops are great for those that don't know what to buy.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Now you will have to get a new bow scabbard to pack that bow


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that there is a package under the tree that contains a pair of EZ Ride caged stirrups (nylon). I have one pair. I like them so much that I want a second pair for another saddle that I may start using some. Such great stirrups. 
The packages is the right weight. Hopefully............

EZ Ride Nylon Caged Stirrups


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

We´re hopefully getting export papers under our metaphorical tree, so that we can have the new year on the move in Argentina. Cross your fingers for a victory against Chilean bureaucracy!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I asked for an 18" saw, some western scarves, and ******....

We'll see what's under the tree tomorrow.....


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Asking and hoping for a gift card to our local tack and feed store ! Who needs jewelry and perfume anyway !!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.
And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.
*For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.*


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Gunslinger, have a merry christmas


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

She did good....That's the one she got me....from outfitters supply though......

She also got me the scarves.....no ******.....said I'd have to order them myself.....

I'd been eying a halter bridle and she got Miss Lacy a nice black one.....totally surprised me with it.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a new phone, some clothes, and a new bike to ride down to feed Henny. I can bike down to him in about 5 minutes now so I'll be able to feed in the mornings now!!  

I got Henny some peppermints, I'll be making him some treats, and he got a new salt lick and mineral lick, and some new polo wraps. Woohoo!


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!

Glad to see everyone getting great horsey gifts!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

New hat, boots, jacket all gonna be great on the trail!


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Usually every year we give each other a list of the things that we want....i figure after 15 yrs of marraige we should know each other well enough to know what to get the other. No lists this year!!!! Hubby bought me a set of insulated saddlebags, 2 Clinton Anderson hardback books and some other other things, Love Clinton Anderson!!!!! My 11 yr. old daughter bought me a new rope halter.....bless her heart! Very nice xmas


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hubby got me my mare of course but she was delivered in October/November. On Christmas I got new smb's, a new rope halter, a new saddle Pad, new speed reins, a new bridle and a new breast collar. No complaints!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the wife's trying to tell me something. She got me a cook book and a set of cookware!

Looking forward to trying out the cook set. It's a Trangia system that's pretty popular in Europe and runs on alcohol.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Trails, the Trangia stuff is great. Indestructible. I´ve had the same set for ten years and it´s the one coming with us on our trip. 

For our Christmas presents, the Chileans were a bit late but our export papers came through today so WE ARE OFF! Finally!! So, if you want to see how things are going, the links are below. 

Hope everyone has a great new year and I want to see those miles clocking up!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a bead for my bracelet in purple. Yay! A new skillet which I needed and wanted. A big multiframe picture frame that says grandkids - so I guess I will have to fill it up with people pictures and not horse pictures!! A gift card to Texas Roadhouse - we will have a great dinner there - handcrafted soaps and some special herbs, a nifty dandy doodle ear warmer in purple so my ears aren't freezing when riding and a handy little wallet thing to attach to my saddle. That was from my riding buddy cousin - and last but not least, this little bar sponge looking thingy that is supposed to work like magic cleaning saddle pads. Barn manager says they really work. Can't wait to try it. Biscuit's Equipad is disgusting!

oh yeah, new living room furniture and a new kitchen floor. Woot!!!


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Anything you didn't get? LOL


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I got a new pair of spurs, new saddle pads, a new eos lip balm (my new addiction), Crescent Moon (my horse who arrived in may), a new trailer, a new truck, a barn, all the supplies to own a horse (grooming supplies, saddle, bridle etc), new stirrup leathers (I was borrowing a friends), new zocks and other socks, a water bottle carrier for saddles, a new leather halter, and a bunch of scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I got nothing the gift of opportunity to make this year better than the last!!!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

*Warning: Picture heavy*

I gave my husband a diver tea infuser and a shot of Crystal Head Vodka

View attachment 123912


He gave me a shark tooth necklace (a fossil Megaladon: no sharks were harmed in the making of this necklace)


View attachment 123913


Ahab got a new blankie...

View attachment 123914


...and I had a blast with the ribbons and wrapping paper. A very Merry Christmas indeed!


View attachment 123915
View attachment 123916


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Still waiting on my Xmas present, horse shopping can be so frustrating!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Well...we have 6 kids so by the time we're done shopping for them, the funds have run out to give each other much. We usually do something for one another around tax return time. I've been dropping hints over a new (used) horse trailer since my beloved old 1978 two horse thoroughbred trailer burned up in our barn fire last year. We had just finished refurbishing it too down to all new LED lights, electric brakes, new tires, paint, the works. Sighhhh........I'm still upset over that loss. One day......


----------

